# It was a pediatric night!



## divinewind_007 (Jul 23, 2006)

We had 2 pediatric seizure calls last night. one was 11 day old, the other 9 months. They were cute babies. They had both stopped seizing before we got there. 11 day year olds parents both had epliepsy and doctors think the baby might have it too. 9 month old however was running a 104 temp. 
Now i have a question...we always give babies valium rectally here. But i thought i read somewhere that you could give it nasaly? does anyone know if thats true or am i thinking of something else?? My partner hadn't heard of it. I am probably thinking of something else.


----------



## Jon (Jul 24, 2006)

The "MAD" - Mucosal Atomization Device - allows delivery of some medications intra-nasal.

It is at the discretion of your Medical Director and/or State OEMS if you can use it or not, and what medications you can use it on.


----------



## divinewind_007 (Jul 25, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> The "MAD" - Mucosal Atomization Device - allows delivery of some medications intra-nasal.
> 
> It is at the discretion of your Medical Director and/or State OEMS if you can use it or not, and what medications you can use it on.



yep..thats what it was...thanks. 
thats been nagging at me all week. i knew i had saw it somewhere


----------

